# bit size verses cutting speed



## Remain (Mar 16, 2011)

I wish to cut 36 inch arches in 3/4" plywood. Not having a band saw I would like to use a circle cutting jig and a router. The first thought was to the 1/4" str. bit and cut as little wood as possible but a larger bit would provide a faster cutting speed. Can someone tell me the best bit for this job.
John


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Or you can use a board for a quick cir.jig and screw down your jig saw some of the better jig saws come with type of fixture.. 

======



Remain said:


> I wish to cut 36 inch arches in 3/4" plywood. Not having a band saw I would like to use a circle cutting jig and a router. The first thought was to the 1/4" str. bit and cut as little wood as possible but a larger bit would provide a faster cutting speed. Can someone tell me the best bit for this job.
> John


----------



## The Warthog (Nov 29, 2010)

I'm not sure why you think a larger bit would provide a faster cutting speed. The smaller bit has less wood to cut on each revolution, and logically should cut faster. I have used a ¼" spiral bit for cutting circles in ¼" ply very easily.


----------

